# Bodhi Freeway HELP!



## Nocash (28 May 2013)

Hi All,
Help needed!!
Being recently retired, I've traded (as a hobby) for a number of years in my spare time, very basic (ASX 200 only) and infrequently.
I use Windows XP, Metastock V8 and Bodhi Freeway2 (from Just Data) which did me fine, that is, until last month when my computer crashed.
I re-installed Bodhi FW but the download hangs up when the "Bodhi Catch up window" reaches 
"Electronic Information solution-  Receiving- Listing 21"  
Its not a Firewall issue as the Bodhi download engine is allowed.
Just Data refuse to support this program any longer, stating it's too old....bla bla bla.
Can any one out there who uses this program and who has experience with Bodhi shed some light ???
Any help would be highly appreciated.
Thanks in advance,
NC


----------



## Country Lad (28 May 2013)

NC, it may be that you have a data corruption issue, but I have not seen Freeway2 for about 100 years so I am not sure what the data should look like.

Have a look at the data in each folder.  I think it should look like the attachment, assuming the structure hasn't changed since the last century.  

If you have any file starting with “~” it needs to be deleted.  You may also find that either the Emaster or the Master file has a ".temp" file type.  

Be careful because you must end up with Emaster and Master files, so if either is there both with and without the ".temp", the .temp file needs to be deleted.  If you have either one which is there only with the .temp, then you need to change the file name by deleting the .temp tail.   

Having said all that, I expect that this doesn't apply to your data and regardless, I would suggest that you get Bodhi5 Gold, restore your data from backup and Brian at JustData will tell you how to get it into Gold.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Nocash (29 May 2013)

Thanks Country Lad,

My problem is, Bodhi never gets to the stage where it downloads anything, (the Catch-up window hangs up almost as soon as it starts) so I don't think data corruption is the problem here. I think it may be something to do with the configuration, but not sure.

I have also been advised by Just data to upgrade to Bodhi Gold, but I find it hard to justify the cost when I trade 
so infrequently and only as a hobby, mainly playing with M/S formulas and seeing results rather than trading for a living. 

Thanks again for your input and appreciate the time you took to assist.

NC


----------



## Nocash (31 May 2013)

Hi all,

Failing the repair of my old Bodhi Freeway, I can get the data downloaded daily in CSV format and convert it to Metastock usable format using the MS Downloader.

Now, does anyone know how to distribute this data to the various alphabetically listed Metastock data files??

Any help would be appreciated.

NC


----------



## wooly1 (31 May 2013)

Honestly NC, I think you may be flogging a dead horse trying to resuscitate BF2.
I am guessing you bought it many years ago like I did also and it was a lifetime data subscription from memory and was certainly a good deal at the time.
However time changes all things and after a computer upgrade I had trouble reinstalling it so I changed to Bodhi Gold and it's a much better package all round.
Sure, there is a yearly fee to pay but don't forget it's tax deductible and with the option of intra day updates is a much more useful package.
Besides which, as you are experiencing, Justdata do not support BF2 nowadays, but their support of  BG5 is excellent.
(no I don't work for them)


----------



## Nocash (2 June 2013)

Hi Guys,

You are right and thanks for your input.

After much deliberation and brain strain, I too have come to the conclusion that...IT'S TIME !! I will lay BF2 to rest now... it was great while it lasted, but, like everything else, all good things must come to an end and this is no different... can you hear the violins are playing in the background?

Just Data have always been great, both Jenny and Brian are fantastic and to whom I am grateful. I will definitely return for software and data and will highly recommend JD to anyone who asks. (and no, I'm not on their payroll either).

NC


----------

